# Surf fishing Mexico trip 2012 (pics)



## airnuts

We had another great year in Mexico, i caught a 60 lb rooster fish. All with top water lures. ENJOY.


----------



## Gregc

Great looking photo's. Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## solid7

I know what those Crevalle feel like on the end of the line... I can't even imagine those big roosters. Those are some hogs!


----------



## AL_N_VB

Look forward to these.pics every year. Pretty work airnuts


----------



## HuskyMD

I am beyond jealous. Is this something you do with a guide service?


----------



## airnuts

My friend Todd (the one holding the rooster with me) found this amazing place about 10 years ago, I been going with him for the last 8 years, between the 5 of us we caught and released over 200 fish in 7 days, average 6 to 8 big fish per person per day.
Truly an amazing place and a well guarded secret.


----------



## Kingfish258

This will be one of the trips i must take next year, always wanted a Rooster from the sand.


----------



## eaglesfanguy

What a vacation! i bet those jacks were a blast.. i also always wanted to catch a Roosterfish.. Thanks for the post.


----------



## AL_N_VB

airnuts said:


> My friend Todd (the one holding the rooster with me) found this amazing place about 10 years ago, I been going with him for the last 8 years, between the 5 of us we caught and released over 200 fish in 7 days, average 6 to 8 big fish per person per day.
> Truly an amazing place and a well guarded secret.


I will need to bribe them banditos..lol!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Absolutely awesome!!!! I can see why it's a guarded secret. Great work on the hook ups guys. Congrats to you all.


----------



## spiderhitch

Impressive catches off the beaches nice top water action.


----------



## spiderhitch

I've been scouting out destination spots down there for the same type of top water action hope to get on them this is one of the best post I've seen up here in a while good stuff.


----------



## MarkDido

Hey! I recognize that beach!


----------



## NC KingFisher

Nice fish! I wish i could catch some jacks I need some bait in the freezer!


----------



## tjbjornsen

That is just freaking awsome!!!
And it looked like a lot of them came on some Ice Cream, heh?
I followed a couple of posts and found them and those things throw like greased lightning.
Very cool to see fish on the end of them...
One of those trips may have to go into the bucket...


----------



## Stephenson

Looks like you guys had a pretty epic trip. I am going on a trip to Mexico in January, hoping I can catch and release some roosters. I have never caught any before, but these pics have made me really want to get some.


----------



## Borthwick

Just damn...


----------



## Vinnx

Look at the size of those things!


----------



## Stephenson

Stephenson said:


> Looks like you guys had a pretty epic trip. I am going on a trip to Mexico in January, hoping I can catch and release some roosters. I have never caught any before, but these pics have made me really want to get some.


Also, I am going on a trip to New York for New Years, and I am wondering if you guys have any good suggestions on where are good places to go surf fishing near the Hampton Inn Times Square New York. Should I go to Coney Island? Or are there better places that are closer? Any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## fshgut

What type of gear are you running with and
what is and who makes that white darter.
Looks like an excellant time was had by all.


----------



## PierYankee92

Stephenson said:


> Also, I am going on a trip to New York for New Years, and I am wondering if you guys have any good suggestions on where are good places to go surf fishing near the Hampton Inn Times Square New York. Should I go to Coney Island? Or are there better places that are closer? Any info would be great. Thanks!


Hey Stephenson,

There's not much near Times Square/Midtown as far as surf fishing, but there is a fishing pier on the upper east side somewhere around 90-110th Streets ( don't remember exactly). Also, you can fish off of the John Finley Walk Way, which is right across the FDR. Don't know how much fish you'll get because of the temperature...

You can check out this website for more info and some videos:
http://www.nycfishing.com/

The "Manhattan/East River" link is probably what you're looking for

and speaking from experience, taking a fishing rod + gear on a NYC subway is hell lol


----------



## dinick

nice pictures! i am new here and to new to surf fishing. i have a place in acapulco bay and i was just wondering if i can surf fish there in the bay? if so what setup would you recommend? 

thanks
Nick


----------



## psunmd

Not to give away secrets, can you say where in Mexico this is? I am planning my honeymoon for the end of February, sneak in some fishing. Of course Cabo is the first choice, but distance and budget are factor. I found a palce called Huatalco? Has anyone heard of it or been there? What are the shore fishing opportunities? 

We just end up doing the Cancun thing. What's the fishing there like? Never been to Mexico except to Laredo- No fishing there.......


----------



## tarponman62

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## djrek07

Awesome pics.


----------



## airnuts

For those of you that keep asking me wich rod and reel combination I use, I have good news, I am selling the combo, this is the rod and reel that I have used In Mexico the last two years.
Century FMJ (full metal jacket) with low riders 12 feet long and rated at 2 to 5 oz sweet spot at 3.5 rod was custom build by KM customs, matched with a Shimano Stella 8000SW filled with 300 yards of 50lb sufix 832, asking price for the ultimate distance combo $1000.00
Please PM me if your interested or have any questions, pictures available upon request.


----------



## airnuts

.


----------



## gman1253

Hey great pixs!!!

Tell Todd I miss his great posts on Roosterfishing on the SOL forum.

All the best - Manny


----------

